# DH has had his Vasectomy Reversal 22/10/2010..



## MRSRICHRS2K

hi all 
me and my dh have been talking about extending our family.. i have 2 children from a previous relationship ds 7 dd nearly 5 and dh has 3 children from his previous marriage dd18 ds 16 ds 12. 

Dh had a vasectomy in 2006 (6mths before we met) We have been looking into all the options available to us and decided we would like to go for a vas reversal! This would be our 1st child together:winkwink:. We have decided on having a consultation at south bank spire hospital in Worcester, So we went to the GP on Thursday and discussed the procedure and he was happy to refer us to the hospital in worcester, we have to go back next week to collect the letter, make our consultation appointment with mr Chen and take the letter with us.. we have had a guide price of £1,640.00 plus £170.00 consultant fee's..


Feels so good to finally starting the journey:hugs:.. and discuss the success rates with hubby having the vas 4 years.. i have read quite a few success stories and they have had the m 10years plus so hopefully the op will go well and mobility etc will be ok :thumbup:will update when we have seen the consultant.. 
Any one on here going through the same??


Sarah x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

:happydance:anyone? lol


----------



## Dee_H

Not any experience myself but my friend and her partner went through a reversal about 3 years ago..unfortunately it didn't work, I hope that is not the case for you. Good luck:hugs:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

well we got our letter of referral of our GP today so going to ring and make a appointment on Monday to discuss the Vasectomy Reversal cost/success rates etc
Feels good to get the ball moving:happydance: have read quite a few success stories on here, netmums & yourvasectomyreversal.co.uk so i'm thinking positive :)
will update wen we have been to see the consultant


----------



## cocokitten

don't know much about it but sounds like you stand a good chance with it not being that long since it was done. good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

cocokitten said:


> don't know much about it but sounds like you stand a good chance with it not being that long since it was done. good luck! :thumbup:

Awww thank you.. we are hoping so too :thumbup:


----------



## Dee_H

Good luck with your appt. today hun...Hope all goes well. Keep us posted!!:hugs:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Dee_H said:


> Good luck with your appt. today hun...Hope all goes well. Keep us posted!!:hugs:

hi well we didnt have to ring as on saturday a appointmnt came through the post.. it was for the 1st July but with us going on hol and my daughters birthday and party ££££ we have rescheduled for 4th aug so will let u know what is said :thumbup: but thank u 4 ur reply xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Good luck with the reversal.:hugs: I hope everything goes well for your husband. My husband got a vasectomy reversal at the end of the year last year. When the procedure was done the surgeon said he saw active sperm which was a really good sign for success. My husband has kids from a previous marriage. This will be my first child though. I am ten years younger than my husband. He got the original procedure around the mid 90's though so alot of time passed before we got the reversal so I know the statistics drop the longer it was that the original procedure was done. My hubby's dr recommended giving a sperm sample and getting it looked at 6 months after the procedure, if I wasnt pregnant yet, so we are going to do that very soon. We have been TTC since the start of 2010. I am still in the beginning pahses of my journey of TTC so I will do updates on our progress over time on the website. 

It is true that since he only had his reversal a couple of years ago he has a higher chance of it being a success. Good Luck hun!!! :flower::thumbup:


Here are some websites that I found helpful about reversals:

https://www.vasectomy.com/ArticleDetail.asp?siteid=R&ArticleId=5


https://www.urologyhealth.org/searc...&search=vasectomy AND reversal&searchtype=and

I would also suggest doing a google search with terms like "vasectomy reversal success rates". Everything that I learned about the procedure was through online research. I hope this is helpful!:flower:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

hi wannabeprego, thank you for your reply and good luck with ttc wen ur hubby gets home! yes i have done alot of research on the internet and success rates seem quite good for us so fingers crossed and time will tell ;) 
i have read that you can have trouble with mobility, morphology,sperm count, motility but people seem to recommend men taking wellman preconception (like pregacare for women) and it can help with the above so will get some of those too, anything that elps :) x


----------



## mommyluvin5

Hi, my DH just had his Vasectomy Reversal on June 14th, about 2 weeks ago! We did not have any sperm at the time of VR but did have lots of clear fluid, the doctor was optimistic. I have my DH on Fertility Blend right now and am hopeful for sperm soon!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

mommyluvin5 said:


> Hi, my DH just had his Vasectomy Reversal on June 14th, about 2 weeks ago! We did not have any sperm at the time of VR but did have lots of clear fluid, the doctor was optimistic. I have my DH on Fertility Blend right now and am hopeful for sperm soon!!!

Good Luck mommyluvin5!!!! I hope he has some strong swimmers showing up really soon!!:thumbup:


----------



## lynnikins

my parents chose that my dad would have a Vas after having 3 children and several losses but when my younger sister was 7 they decided to get it reversed and ended up with 2 more children and have had several more pregnancys ( failed due to a condition with Mum not dad's sperm ) I rememeber Dad after the reversal he was the biggest baby ever sitting with a bag of frozen peas for a day then took the car to work for a week instead of cycling


----------



## JaniceT

Hi, yes please go for the VR as soon as possible. My DH had his Vasectomy more than 25 yrs ago when he was in his early 20s. After his reversal 3 years ago, his SA a year after showed just a handful of motile sperm, it is still not considered a 'success'. Due to the long span of time between vasectomy and reversal, his body has build up antibodies which are killing away his sperm. If you reverse a vasectomy anything below 5 years, chances are much better. Wishing you and your husband lots of luck!


----------



## Mrsfaram

My husband is having one in about two weeks! Please let me know how it turns out for you!!


----------



## Wispyshadow

Well, I hope it all goes well at your consult. It is so exciting isn't it? We are on our 3rd cycle TTC post VR. DH had his reversal in March and things are looking pretty good. We are 8 years out from the vasectomy. The dr said the best bet was to pump DH full of supplements and make sure to BD at least 4 times a week regardless if I am OV'ing or not. Keeping the swimmers moving through and replenishing makes for more quality sperm.


----------



## Mrsfaram

It is exciting!! Thanks for the advice. We haven't started thinking about it much yet, but I was reading online last night about how they suggest wearing an athletic supporter for six weeks after. He was like uh... not doing that. lol


----------



## Wispyshadow

My DH didn't wear one at all he just wore snug fitting underwear "tightey whiteys" I think the biggest thing was NO lifting anything heavier than a gallon of milk for 6 weeks. That was tough for him. He was allowed to walk but no working out or anything even mildly strenuous. It can cause the sutures holding the tubes together to stretch apart and cause scarring which will reblock the tubes. 
I had to threaten my DH to make him behave..lol!


----------



## Mrsfaram

The thing I read said not to wear tighty whiteys... Hm. It's hard because there's so many conflicting things. I hope the heavy lifting is not too much of a problem!! That's unavoidable because my husband is a mortician so he's lifting bodies and coffins and stuff on a daily basis. That scares me now, but I'll pray it doesn't affect it! We better ask the doctor about it.


----------



## reversal

hi MRSRICHRS2K i think we have spoke before my dh had his vas on 17th march after just under 4 years and i got a :bfp: today so it can work good luck x hope it works for you's


----------



## Wispyshadow

reversal: HOORAY!!!!! Congratulations! I am testing next week....FX!!!


----------



## JaniceT

Mrsfaram said:


> The thing I read said not to wear tighty whiteys... Hm. It's hard because there's so many conflicting things. I hope the heavy lifting is not too much of a problem!! That's unavoidable because my husband is a mortician so he's lifting bodies and coffins and stuff on a daily basis. That scares me now, but I'll pray it doesn't affect it! We better ask the doctor about it.

Hi Mrsfaram, please ask your DH not to lift anything heavy. Vasectomy is easy, just laser it off. However with Vasectomy Reversals, it involves microsurgery and very tiny stitches. Any heavy lifting or sudden jerky moves will snap the microscopic stitches. He'll need to rest a lot while recovering.


----------



## spoona

My Fiance had a vasectomy about 7 years ago, after the birth of his second child with his now ex-wife. I also have 2 children from a previous relationship (they are now 13 & 14, I was 16 when I had my first!) We would desperately love to have a child together. We have had a consultation with a specialist, he is hopeful that we will be successful, now we just have to find a way to pay for the reversal - it's gonna cost £3,500!!!

I just want this empty space in my heart to be filled, so I can stop crying from longing for a child so much. :'(


----------



## reversal

spoona said:


> My Fiance had a vasectomy about 7 years ago, after the birth of his second child with his now ex-wife. I also have 2 children from a previous relationship (they are now 13 & 14, I was 16 when I had my first!) We would desperately love to have a child together. We have had a consultation with a specialist, he is hopeful that we will be successful, now we just have to find a way to pay for the reversal - it's gonna cost £3,500!!!
> 
> I just want this empty space in my heart to be filled, so I can stop crying from longing for a child so much. :'([/QUOTE
> Oh I hope you raise the money, and fingers crossed it works for you's both


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

reversal said:


> hi MRSRICHRS2K i think we have spoke before my dh had his vas on 17th march after just under 4 years and i got a :bfp: today so it can work good luck x hope it works for you's

OMG!!! thats brill news... congrats our appointment for consultation is on 3rd Aug so nearly there :) x given me loads of hope xx ty


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

spoona said:


> My Fiance had a vasectomy about 7 years ago, after the birth of his second child with his now ex-wife. I also have 2 children from a previous relationship (they are now 13 & 14, I was 16 when I had my first!) We would desperately love to have a child together. We have had a consultation with a specialist, he is hopeful that we will be successful, now we just have to find a way to pay for the reversal - it's gonna cost £3,500!!!
> 
> I just want this empty space in my heart to be filled, so I can stop crying from longing for a child so much. :'(

i know exactly how this feels... my hubby wasnt 100% sure he wanted another at first and that broke my heart it wud be our 1st together i have a son & daughter from previous relationship ds 7 nd dd 5 & DH has 3 kids from Ex wife dd18 ds1 16 ds2 12 but then he changed his mind after thinking and talking about it.. but like u said the cost is £££ we have a guide price of £1,600 @ spire healthcare so hopefully our family are helping us out and the we are paying them back as its the interest on the loans that are £££ too.. have a shop around for quotes where about are u from? sarah x You'll do it some how dont worry x


----------



## wannabeprego

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> reversal said:
> 
> 
> hi MRSRICHRS2K i think we have spoke before my dh had his vas on 17th march after just under 4 years and i got a :bfp: today so it can work good luck x hope it works for you's
> 
> OMG!!! thats brill news... congrats our appointment for consultation is on 3rd Aug so nearly there :) x given me loads of hope xx tyClick to expand...

Good luck Mrsrich, I hope the surgery goes well!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Good Luck with your consult!! That is really exciting.

I got hit by AF....Bleh...oh well try again for august cycle.


----------



## spoona

Still waiting to get an appointment for the reversal, you would think when you are handing over large amounts of £££ they wouldn't leave you hanging on for so long. Ho hum!:shrug:


----------



## reversal

our's took approx 3 weeks from first appointment to having it done, hope you's have yours soon x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

well our appointment is on Wed at 6pm... get butterflys in my tummy everytime i think about it! almost there!! hows ur pregnancy going Reversal? xx


----------



## reversal

thats great news fingers crossed, mines going ok I have a scan on wednesday just to see if everythings ok


----------



## spoona

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> well our appointment is on Wed at 6pm... get butterflys in my tummy everytime i think about it! almost there!! hows ur pregnancy going Reversal? xx

Good luck for tomorrow, I really hope it works out for you! :thumbup:


----------



## spoona

Hmmm... It's been 2 months since we told our consultant that we wanted to go ahead, we have heard nothing yet - I am so tired of waiting, especialy as we have had to go private with a micro-surgeon.


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Well all went really well! Mr Chen examined DH and his vasectomy was a good neat job they cut high up which he said was really good.. he gave us the percentages which i was so shocked at!
4yrs since DH had vasectomy.. he is 37 i am 27 so he said:
success rate for us would be 90% 
and pregnancy rate would be 70% 
which we are both really pleased with i wasnt expecting as high... he said tht as the time passed is not tht long he could see a sucessful result.. he has even had sucess' 10yrs+ and the price was the same as the guide price quoted :D
so we are booked in for 22nd october 2010 wooo hooo which gives us time to sort everything out.. finances & work as DH self employed.. 
thank u for ur support! i'll keep u all updated
reversal bet u cant wait for your scan :) x


----------



## spoona

Thats great news MRSRICHRS2K! We,ve been given 50/50 as an estimated chance of pregnancy, which I still think is well worth a try! I just wish they would hurry up and give us a date to do the op! I am half tempted to tell them we'll go elsewhere, but in the darkest depths of Devon, we don't have much choice but to wait!!!
Wishing you TOTAL success! x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

spoona said:


> Thats great news MRSRICHRS2K! We,ve been given 50/50 as an estimated chance of pregnancy, which I still think is well worth a try! I just wish they would hurry up and give us a date to do the op! I am half tempted to tell them we'll go elsewhere, but in the darkest depths of Devon, we don't have much choice but to wait!!!
> Wishing you TOTAL success! x


thank you!
i was really pleased with his rates & we were expecting 50/50 too, 
but like u said 50/50 are still really good results!!..
our consultant got his diary out n booked us there n then... 
what hospital are u going with Spoona? keep pestering them with phone calls they will soon get u a appointment lol... xx best of luck xx


----------



## wannabeprego

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Well all went really well! Mr Chen examined DH and his vasectomy was a good neat job they cut high up which he said was really good.. he gave us the percentages which i was so shocked at!
> 4yrs since DH had vasectomy.. he is 37 i am 27 so he said:
> success rate for us would be 90%
> and pregnancy rate would be 70%
> which we are both really pleased with i wasnt expecting as high... he said tht as the time passed is not tht long he could see a sucessful result.. he has even had sucess' 10yrs+ and the price was the same as the guide price quoted :D
> so we are booked in for 22nd october 2010 wooo hooo which gives us time to sort everything out.. finances & work as DH self employed..
> thank u for ur support! i'll keep u all updated
> reversal bet u cant wait for your scan :) x

MrsRich, I am so glad that everything looks good for the reversal and that the dr has high hopes for success in the future!! Good Luck hun!!!:thumbup:


----------



## reversal

thats great news and if it works like ours did you could be 7 months pregnant this time next year, its so exciting, really hope it works.


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

reversal said:


> thats great news and if it works like ours did you could be 7 months pregnant this time next year, its so exciting, really hope it works.

owww didnt think of it like that.. :happydance: i told DH about u and ur DH's success and how quickly and i'm the optimistic one and he always looks on the down side lol... but he was impressed with ur sucess so fingers crossed we will get a success story too xx:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

I have some exciting news, my husband is getting a sperm analysis done this friday afternoon :happydance:because as you guys know he had a vasectomy reversal at the end of the year last year!!! So keep your fingers crossed for me and hope he has lots of strong and healthy swimmers :spermy:!!! I will be sure to update when I get the results of his sperm lab test!!:thumbup: It has been over 14 years since he had the original procedure so I am hoping that to much time going by hasnt hurt our chances that much!!

Meanwhile we cant have sex for 3 days, which luckily there was no action yesterday, and I am outside of my fertile window right now, so i am okay with that part of it!!!:winkwink:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Wannabeprego hope u get loads of heathly :spermy::spermy::spermy: & sending you heaps and heaps of:dust::dust::dust::dust:
Good luck hun xx


----------



## wannabeprego

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Wannabeprego hope u get loads of heathly :spermy::spermy::spermy: & sending you heaps and heaps of:dust::dust::dust::dust:
> Good luck hun xx

Thanks MrsRich!!!! I will post the results once we find out probably some time next week from the doctor's office!! :winkwink:

I am excited for your upcoming procedure in October!! I hope it goes well and you will have to keep us updated on how it goes when the time comes!!!:hugs:


----------



## spoona

:happydance:We have finally got a date for the vasectomy reversal!

23/09/10! Yay!!!

I am a bit worried about my oh being in pain though, especially on his most important parts!:hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

spoona said:


> :happydance:We have finally got a date for the vasectomy reversal!
> 
> 23/09/10! Yay!!!
> 
> I am a bit worried about my oh being in pain though, especially on his most important parts!:hugs:

Spoona, That is great news!!!:happydance: I hope everything goes smoothly and that the surgery is a success!!!!:thumbup:

I had DH give a sperm sample last Friday and i am waiting on the results today, the dr's office said she knows that the results are positive for sperm, but she was having problems reading the lab report to see the total count numbers and other data.... so now I am waiting..uuuggghhh.... But I am happy to know that there are :spermy: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

This is amazing news for us because my DH had the original vasectomy procedure over 14 years ago!!! So there is hope!! Good Luck to you hun!!!:hugs:


----------



## reversal

spoona said:


> :happydance:We have finally got a date for the vasectomy reversal!
> 
> 23/09/10! Yay!!!
> 
> I am a bit worried about my oh being in pain though, especially on his most important parts!:hugs:

oh thats great news he will be in pain but it doesn't last that long my dh says it felt like he'd been hit in the nuts constantly till it got better. Best of luck


----------



## wannabeprego

wannabeprego said:


> spoona said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:We have finally got a date for the vasectomy reversal!
> 
> 23/09/10! Yay!!!
> 
> I am a bit worried about my oh being in pain though, especially on his most important parts!:hugs:
> 
> Spoona, That is great news!!!:happydance: I hope everything goes smoothly and that the surgery is a success!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> I had DH give a sperm sample last Friday and i am waiting on the results today, the dr's office said she knows that the results are positive for sperm, but she was having problems reading the lab report to see the total count numbers and other data.... so now I am waiting..uuuggghhh.... But I am happy to know that there are :spermy: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> This is amazing news for us because my DH had the original vasectomy procedure over 14 years ago!!! So there is hope!! Good Luck to you hun!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

So I got the lab results on the Sperm sample.....

Mind you it has been 8 months since the reversal and the dr's office said that the number can continue to go up over the next 1 to 2 years... so we can retest again in about 6 months if I am not pregnant yet....

-5 million total count
-36% motility

The dr's office said that a fertility specialist would probably say the numbers were low....BUT...... she says all it takes is one sperm to get me pregnant:thumbup:............ Wish us luck!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Wispyshadow

wannabeprego: the 36% motility sounds promising. Even if the count isn't optimum. Our numbers weren't great. DH has his VR in March. I put him on a ton of supplements and I think it worked because I just got a BFP today!!!!!!!

spoona: congrats on a date and good luck!!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Wispyshadow said:


> wannabeprego: the 36% motility sounds promising. Even if the count isn't optimum. Our numbers weren't great. DH has his VR in March. I put him on a ton of supplements and I think it worked because I just got a BFP today!!!!!!!
> 
> spoona: congrats on a date and good luck!!!!

WOOO HOOO, congrats on your :bfp: hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so excited for you hun!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:That gives me alot of hope that we will get our :bfp: soon!!! I just told DH that i am going to put him on the Fertilaid supplement since they say it helps increase the spern count!!!

Here is what i am going to buy..

https://www.fairhavenhealth.com/fertilaid-for-men.html

Is that what you used hun?? If not can you tell me what supplements you put him on???:winkwink:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Our surgeon suggested Fertilaid as a supplement but we used Michael's Male Reproductive Factors, Maca Root, Emergen-C powder, men's multivitamin, fresh figs, and pumpkin seeds.

We also used pre-seed with BD'ing. Our motility was 2% but our count was just in the normal range but none of them were formed correctly. They just about all had coiled tails. I was advised that not much could fix bad morphology except time. I decided to push the supplements. 
Good Luck!!!! There is hope! :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

wispy, thanks for the information about the supplements!! Congrats again to you hun!!!


----------



## spoona

wannabeprego said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> The dr's office said that a fertility specialist would probably say the numbers were low....BUT...... she says all it takes is one sperm to get me pregnant:thumbup:............ Wish us luck!!!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Good luck wannabepreggo! At least TTC is fun! Tee Hee :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

WOOOW some great news from all you ladies here!! were just waiting for confirmation of our appointment now... you ladies are really giving us hope :) xx


----------



## sawah

Hi :thumbup:
I dont usually post outside the stillbirth section but wanted to speak to others who's OH's are having a reversal.. 
Im getting nervous now the dates comming up :wacko:
How is everyone getting on?


----------



## reversal

sawah said:


> Hi :thumbup:
> I dont usually post outside the stillbirth section but wanted to speak to others who's OH's are having a reversal..
> Im getting nervous now the dates comming up :wacko:
> How is everyone getting on?

hi my dh had his reversal on march 17 all went well and results were 28 million (dont know what that means but doc said its good ) I got our bfp july 8th but sadly had mmc last thursday baby stopped growing at 8 and a half weeks , we are now waiting to ttc. good luck with the op I wish you's both so much luck and hope you get a bfp soon after :hugs:


----------



## sawah

Reversal I am so sorry to read of your loss :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Reversal i am So sorry to hear of your loss .... :hugs:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Hi ladies i havent been on here in a while... but i'm feeling rather excited/nervous as october is nearly here and that means we are another step closer to the Reversal.. 
*"3 weeks and 1 day closer!!!!" *​ :dust::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::dust:​


----------



## reversal

hope time flies for you's, fingers crossed for you's x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2010/10/06/108a2949c492920e3b2d75c755d1de4d.gif
:dust: :dust:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

:spermy:*" 1 WEEK TODAY!!!!"*:spermy:

Well we are of to the Spire hospital today to pay our small fortune for DH Op... cant believe this time next week he will of already had it done owwwwwwww :)


----------



## Mom23monkies

good luck
should I do the naked "good luck making a baby dance" for you???
LOL
just a warning it COULD get scary hahah


----------



## reversal

it will all be worth it in the end :hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey good luck!! It's been nearly 4 weeks since DH had his and you can barely see the incision now! Amazing! Especially as we were told it would bruise and swell alot more than normal as he had scar tissue from an op he had down there 5years ago. I am on CD12 of my first cycle since the VR so fingers crossed for next week for both of us!!! :happydance:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Thanks girls xx will keep u updated... we are staying in a travelodge the night before as his admission time is 7.30AM and its about a hour away from where we live so thought we'd stay nearer its a 10 min walk from hospital lol....

:dust::spermy:*"4 days to go!!!"*​:spermy: :dust:​


----------



## live_in_hope

Ah thats alright, but I very much doubt DH will be able to walk 10mins back to the hotel afterwards lol. Good luck with it all, it really is a great experience :happydance:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> Ah thats alright, but I very much doubt DH will be able to walk 10mins back to the hotel afterwards lol. Good luck with it all, it really is a great experience :happydance:

Nooooo lol :) My mum is picking us up straight from the hospital as i dont drive :(


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Ah thats alright, but I very much doubt DH will be able to walk 10mins back to the hotel afterwards lol. Good luck with it all, it really is a great experience :happydance:
> 
> Nooooo lol :) My mum is picking us up straight from the hospital as i dont drive :(Click to expand...

lol, phew!! I had visions of your poor DH limping in pain back to the hotel!! :haha: Good luck with it and I hope you get you BFP very very sooooooon :flower: xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Ah thats alright, but I very much doubt DH will be able to walk 10mins back to the hotel afterwards lol. Good luck with it all, it really is a great experience :happydance:
> 
> Nooooo lol :) My mum is picking us up straight from the hospital as i dont drive :(Click to expand...
> 
> lol, phew!! I had visions of your poor DH limping in pain back to the hotel!! :haha: Good luck with it and I hope you get you BFP very very sooooooon :flower: xxClick to expand...

lol.... no im not that cruel hee hee.. thank u we hope so too... xx


*3 days til DH vas rev...  *​


----------



## mrsessex

My hubby has to give the first SA on Friday 

VR was Aug 16th.

Will find out whats what next week no doubt!

Need to know if there are any swimmers lol

Our surgeon was very very realistic (like that a lot) said dont be surprised if the first SA is poor. He said do another in Jan.

Still ttc though!

2nd cycle was this month...last month bfn ... no surprise!!!

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Ah thats alright, but I very much doubt DH will be able to walk 10mins back to the hotel afterwards lol. Good luck with it all, it really is a great experience :happydance:
> 
> Nooooo lol :) My mum is picking us up straight from the hospital as i dont drive :(Click to expand...
> 
> lol, phew!! I had visions of your poor DH limping in pain back to the hotel!! :haha: Good luck with it and I hope you get you BFP very very sooooooon :flower: xxClick to expand...
> 
> lol.... no im not that cruel hee hee.. thank u we hope so too... xx
> 
> 
> *3 days til DH vas rev...  *​Click to expand...

I tell you what is cruel.......booking my DH in for his VR on his birthday!!! :haha: the receptionist thought it was hilarious when she asked me for his DOB!! xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Ah thats alright, but I very much doubt DH will be able to walk 10mins back to the hotel afterwards lol. Good luck with it all, it really is a great experience :happydance:
> 
> Nooooo lol :) My mum is picking us up straight from the hospital as i dont drive :(Click to expand...
> 
> lol, phew!! I had visions of your poor DH limping in pain back to the hotel!! :haha: Good luck with it and I hope you get you BFP very very sooooooon :flower: xxClick to expand...
> 
> lol.... no im not that cruel hee hee.. thank u we hope so too... xx
> 
> lol awwwwwwwww what a b'day pressie 2 bruised *cough* balls lol... How was ur DH after the op, did he find it more or less painful than 1st time op?
> When did u have ur vas rev ?
> *3 days til DH vas rev...  *​Click to expand...
> 
> I tell you what is cruel.......booking my DH in for his VR on his birthday!!! :haha: the receptionist thought it was hilarious when she asked me for his DOB!! xxClick to expand...

lol awwwwwwwww what a b'day pressie 2 bruised *cough* balls lol... How was ur DH after the op, did he find it more or less painful than 1st time op? 
When did u have ur vas rev ?


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> My hubby has to give the first SA on Friday
> 
> VR was Aug 16th.
> 
> Will find out whats what next week no doubt!
> 
> Need to know if there are any swimmers lol
> 
> Our surgeon was very very realistic (like that a lot) said dont be surprised if the first SA is poor. He said do another in Jan.
> 
> Still ttc though!
> 
> 2nd cycle was this month...last month bfn ... no surprise!!!
> 
> Good luck everyone xxx

Hi, bet u cant wait for your results, i really hope they are great news for you :spermy: 
Where did u have the Vas Rev done? Did the consultant give you % sucess and pregnancy rates before ur dh op? sorry for all the questions :flower:


----------



## live_in_hope

We had it done 13th Sept so 4weeks yesterday. He had some scar tissue on one testicle from an op he had down there afew years ago and the surgeon told us he may only be able to do one side. It turned out luckily that he was able to do both sides :happydance: although as the tissue was tougher he would experience more bruising/swelling/pain. He didn't even take any pain relief until half way through the day after the op!! There was alot of bruising and swelling (the whole thing went black-it was like his winky was wearing a black polo-neck) :haha: but it went down really quickly, not alot of pain and we BD 13days afterwards and all was fine!!

They really do have some great results, ita amazing what they can do these days!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mrsessex

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> My hubby has to give the first SA on Friday
> 
> VR was Aug 16th.
> 
> Will find out whats what next week no doubt!
> 
> Need to know if there are any swimmers lol
> 
> Our surgeon was very very realistic (like that a lot) said dont be surprised if the first SA is poor. He said do another in Jan.
> 
> Still ttc though!
> 
> 2nd cycle was this month...last month bfn ... no surprise!!!
> 
> Good luck everyone xxx
> 
> Hi, bet u cant wait for your results, i really hope they are great news for you :spermy:
> Where did u have the Vas Rev done? Did the consultant give you % sucess and pregnancy rates before ur dh op? sorry for all the questions :flower:Click to expand...

Spire in Brentwood, Essex :)

Doctor gave us 70-80% success rate on the reversal

The pregnancy part is a whole different ball game

Luckilly we've had 2 children together already that puts our chances up, plus I fell preg so easy before so that again takes it up a bit- I also ovulate bang on every month

Lots of factors apart from the operation to consider 

Doctor re connected both tubes and sperm
was present at op which is fab 

He said optimum sperm rates go up 6-12 months from time of operation... Up to 18 months in some cases 

So it's not a short term thing :D

if we fall quickly I'll be v pleased, not shocked ( as preggy easy before) more shocked at the reversal working!!! Lol


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> We had it done 13th Sept so 4weeks yesterday. He had some scar tissue on one testicle from an op he had down there afew years ago and the surgeon told us he may only be able to do one side. It turned out luckily that he was able to do both sides :happydance: although as the tissue was tougher he would experience more bruising/swelling/pain. He didn't even take any pain relief until half way through the day after the op!! There was alot of bruising and swelling (the whole thing went black-it was like his winky was wearing a black polo-neck) :haha: but it went down really quickly, not alot of pain and we BD 13days afterwards and all was fine!!
> 
> They really do have some great results, ita amazing what they can do these days!!! :thumbup:

I like the black polo neck :haha::haha: i did say to dh yesterday that quite a few ladies have said that their dh have said that pain isnt as bad as the actual vasectomy.. he said "Really?" bless him....


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> My hubby has to give the first SA on Friday
> 
> VR was Aug 16th.
> 
> Will find out whats what next week no doubt!
> 
> Need to know if there are any swimmers lol
> 
> Our surgeon was very very realistic (like that a lot) said dont be surprised if the first SA is poor. He said do another in Jan.
> 
> Still ttc though!
> 
> 2nd cycle was this month...last month bfn ... no surprise!!!
> 
> Good luck everyone xxx
> 
> Hi, bet u cant wait for your results, i really hope they are great news for you :spermy:
> Where did u have the Vas Rev done? Did the consultant give you % sucess and pregnancy rates before ur dh op? sorry for all the questions :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Spire in Brentwood, Essex :)
> 
> Doctor gave us 70-80% success rate on the reversal
> 
> The pregnancy part is a whole different ball game
> 
> Luckilly we've had 2 children together already that puts our chances up, plus I fell preg so easy before so that again takes it up a bit- I also ovulate bang on every month
> 
> Lots of factors apart from the operation to consider
> 
> Doctor re connected both tubes and sperm
> was present at op which is fab
> 
> He said optimum sperm rates go up 6-12 months from time of operation... Up to 18 months in some cases
> 
> So it's not a short term thing :D
> 
> if we fall quickly I'll be v pleased, not shocked ( as preggy easy before) more shocked at the reversal working!!! LolClick to expand...

owwwww we are going to Spire too, in worcester.. 

4yrs since DH had vasectomy.. 
he is 37 i am 28 consultant said:
success rate for us would be 90%, 
and pregnancy rate would be 79% as i was young and conceived 1st time with my 2 lil ones, dh original vasectomy was cut in a good high place the consultant was really pleased... 
i am hoping sperm is present wen they do the op cos i know that is a really good sign..
did u buy ur hubby any vitamin supplements?


----------



## live_in_hope

oooh not long now, it's geting closer!! :happydance:

We went to Park Hospital in Nottingham with Duncan Harriss, www.yourvasectomyreversal.co.uk he was amazing, loved him. :thumbup:

Hubby is 44 and I am 26 and it was 8yrs since original vasectomy (he had it done 3months before we met) :haha:

Dr.Harriss said technically the op was a success and there should be no reason why it shouldn't work. We actually got sent a lovely letter from him afew days later which I copied into my journal (see link below), so it's all about the waiting now!! We have out first SA in middle of Dec, but DH thinks I'll be 'sorted' by then!! lol


----------



## mrsessex

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> did u buy ur hubby any vitamin supplements?

Nope lol

Not doing anything until the results are in.

I think its gonna be a long haul, just have a feeling :shrug: if its sooner, all well and good.

Not getting too excited put it that way! x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> oooh not long now, it's geting closer!! :happydance:
> 
> We went to Park Hospital in Nottingham with Duncan Harriss, www.yourvasectomyreversal.co.uk he was amazing, loved him. :thumbup:
> 
> Hubby is 44 and I am 26 and it was 8yrs since original vasectomy (he had it done 3months before we met) :haha:
> 
> Dr.Harriss said technically the op was a success and there should be no reason why it shouldn't work. We actually got sent a lovely letter from him afew days later which I copied into my journal (see link below), so it's all about the waiting now!! We have out first SA in middle of Dec, but DH thinks I'll be 'sorted' by then!! lol

did alot of research before booking and we looked at Duncan Harris but as we are in the midlands it was a long journey, and for SA.. im going to have a read of your journal later :):happydance: 
My Dh had his 6mths before we met too typical lol x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> did u buy ur hubby any vitamin supplements?
> 
> Nope lol
> 
> Not doing anything until the results are in.
> 
> I think its gonna be a long haul, just have a feeling :shrug: if its sooner, all well and good.
> 
> Not getting too excited put it that way! xClick to expand...

at least u get to have loads of fun whilst trying then :sex::sex::happydance:
i have read on here of a few ladies who got caught within a few months so u never know x


----------



## mrsessex

Oh yes deffo :sex: action going on...but there always has been :rofl:

Feels VERY weird knowing a baby could come out of it!

Yes ive seen a lady here who go preg within 6 weeks of the op! and now shes due to have the second!!!

LUCKY!!!


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> Oh yes deffo :sex: action going on...but there always has been :rofl:
> 
> Feels VERY weird knowing a baby could come out of it!
> 
> Yes ive seen a lady here who go preg within 6 weeks of the op! and now shes due to have the second!!!
> 
> LUCKY!!!

Yer there really are some truly inspiring success stories, you can't help but get excited and hope for a quick conception.... I created a poll (can't remember if I've told you or not) for people to go to after a VR or considering a VR and to put in results of how long its taken to conceive and so far everybody who has voted , has conceived within a year. It's multipe choice so you can add yourself or somebody that you know on there aswell. THought it'd be cool to have the results all in one place. Follow the link below :thumbup:

https://www.babyandbump.com/success...tomy-reversal-long-you-somebody-you-know.html


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

well we are at 1 day to go! We are at the travelodge... Just had a curry yum... So excited n nervous for tomorrow... Will keep u all updated... X wish us luck x


----------



## mrsessex

All the best hope all goes smoothly xxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

Good morning!!!! :happydance: how are you both this morning? I hope it all goes well, although I'm sure it will, I shall be thinking of you both :flower: xxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

thanx girls.. All was fine dh went down at 9am came bk at 10.30am, mr. chen came to see him after and said op was a success tubes were thick and repaired easily.. So time will tell now... Just waiting to be discharged x were so pleased x


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> thanx girls.. All was fine dh went down at 9am came bk at 10.30am, mr. chen came to see him after and said op was a success tubes were think and repaired easily.. So time will tell now... Just waiting to be discharged x were so pleased x

:wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:​
Aw, I am pleased for you both!! So glad it went well!!

I pleased you didn't have to wait all day like we did. (I didn't want to tell you before).

We checked in at 11am, DH hadnt eaten since half 7am and they couldnt tell us when the op would be, he didn't go down until 6:50 that evening, the poor thing was wasting away!! :haha:

So you'll be coming home today then too? Thats great!! Make sure he religiously cleans it twice a day, I was really strict with DH and his healed really well, with no infection, so well, we were able to 'get busy' after 13days!! :winkwink:

Congrats again, your journey officially starts here!!! Roll on your next cycle!!!! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## mrsessex

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> thanx girls.. All was fine dh went down at 9am came bk at 10.30am, mr. chen came to see him after and said op was a success tubes were think and repaired easily.. So time will tell now... Just waiting to be discharged x were so pleased x

Excellent news :) Lovely feeling when its all over and done with hey

Fingers crossed for a fantastic outcome!

Hope he heels really well :) x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

thank you.. yes all went smoothly, bit bruised n swollen today but nothing to bad. 
Such a long day yesterday too, my mum was picking us both up and her car broke down about 10 minutes away from us, so we had to walk to her and wait until AA came.. 
But its all done now SA in 10 weeks then see the consultant 7-10 days after for results so fingers crossed.
I helped DH shower and clean wound today and make sure it was all dry properly lol,, proper lil nurse me :haha:

Liveinhope thats terrible DH couldnt have anything to eat from midnight on thur his admission was 7.30am and was taken to theatre at 9.00am he came back about 10.35am completley spaced out and disorientated bless him, he had some food about 12.30ish and a coffee and was disharged about 3pm,
Really please withthe Spire's care and service 100% from us


----------



## mrsessex

We must have some special hubbies hey!

Not many would do this ya know after asking around a few of my male friends, its a dead NO!

Lucky us x

So glad your hubby is home & ok.. the first week is owchy for them :) but it does get a lot better from week 2 onwards x


----------



## live_in_hope

Glad to hear you got back ok in the end and managed ok with the first bathing...it gets easier lol. Glad you enjoyed the overall experience, we did too, although it was a long day, everybody was really great and as it was his birthday, they made a fuss and when he went down into theatre, they let me stick balloons and banners all around his room so we could celebrate the little bit of his birthday he had left and I saved some prezzies for him too which he opened (and has no recollection of mind you) :haha: I stayed until about 11pm and returned the next day to bring home the wounded soldier :haha:

A lovely experience which already seems so long ago now, thats why being on here is so great. Nobody knows about our plans, no family or friends so talking about it on here makes it real and not like I'm dreaming it all up!! lol xxxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> Glad to hear you got back ok in the end and managed ok with the first bathing...it gets easier lol. Glad you enjoyed the overall experience, we did too, although it was a long day, everybody was really great and as it was his birthday, they made a fuss and when he went down into theatre, they let me stick balloons and banners all around his room so we could celebrate the little bit of his birthday he had left and I saved some prezzies for him too which he opened (and has no recollection of mind you) :haha: I stayed until about 11pm and returned the next day to bring home the wounded soldier :haha:
> 
> A lovely experience which already seems so long ago now, thats why being on here is so great. Nobody knows about our plans, no family or friends so talking about it on here makes it real and not like I'm dreaming it all up!! lol xxxx

Aww so ur dh had a overnight stay bless him...
Ive kept all the lil bits like his hospital band and room name to show our lil one (if everything works ok:happydance:)
A few family members know, but i dont think they can relate to it as good as u guys on here tat are actually going thru or gone thru the same feelings/procedure :)
I'm letting him milk it big time :thumbup: as i know he has been thru a lot and like Mrs Essex said not many men would do what ours have done for us and i'm so proud to call mine my husband right now... my knight in shinning armour xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> We must have some special hubbies hey!
> 
> Not many would do this ya know after asking around a few of my male friends, its a dead NO!
> 
> Lucky us x

Your so right, and i bloody love him so much!! im letting him milk it big time bless him x lol lol x


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Aww so ur dh had a overnight stay bless him...
> Ive kept all the lil bits like his hospital band and room name to show our lil one (if everything works ok:happydance:)
> A few family members know, but i dont think they can relate to it as good as u guys on here tat are actually going thru or gone thru the same feelings/procedure :)
> I'm letting him milk it big time :thumbup: as i know he has been thru a lot and like Mrs Essex said not many men would do what ours have done for us and i'm so proud to call mine my husband right now... my knight in shinning armour xx

Yer he stayed in overnight, he was dead chuffed with the massive brekkie he got the next day. Yer we kept all the things like that, I even took a photo of his name on his room door with the drs name on too. His room number (44)was also the age that he was that day!!

Yer it's amazing how much love I have for my Hubby, I mean obviously I loved him before, but now it's like I 've fell in love with him all over again, I cant wait to make him a daddy with our baby!!! :hugs:


----------



## reversal

:happydance::happydance: pleased everything went well and I hope you get a bfp soon x


----------



## mrsessex

Results back today

We have :spermy: :spermy:

So lets hope they 'take'!


----------



## reversal

mrsessex said:


> Results back today
> 
> We have :spermy: :spermy:
> 
> So lets hope they 'take'!

woo thats really great :hugs:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Brilliant news... So pleased for you.. did the dr's secretary say how long ur detailed results will take to come through the post? Cant believe they dont tell u all that after the amount of £££ they have off us lol...

heres too...... :dust: + :spermy:+ :sex: = bfp: 

got everything crossed for u xx


----------



## reversal

my dh rang the hospital today and asked for his details, the receptionist said she would ask dr greens permission on wednesday and send them out in the post so hopefully by this time next week we'll know the full set of results


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

we have our SA in dec and then have to book an appointment to see our consultant 7-10days after Sa to get our results in person?? x


----------



## mrsessex

Thanks you two!!!!

It's amazing the results arnt sent out automatically!

My surgeons sec said she'd send them either today or Monday afternoon

Not that I'd know what I'm Reading :rofl:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Thanks you two!!!!
> 
> It's amazing the results arnt sent out automatically!
> 
> My surgeons sec said she'd send them either today or Monday afternoon
> 
> Not that I'd know what I'm Reading :rofl:

lol at least u have google :haha: to help u search what they mean lol 
xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Quick question btw girlies :blush:how soon after the OP did you :sex: ?? 
Think its a matter of what u want, u cant have :winkwink: :muaha: :dohh:xx
:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## reversal

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Quick question btw girlies :blush:how soon after the OP did you :sex: ??
> Think its a matter of what u want, u cant have :winkwink: :muaha: :dohh:xx
> :rofl: :rofl:

I think it was a week for us maybe 10 days, not long to wait :haha:


----------



## mrsessex

We :sex: 20 days after the op

Surgeon told us to wait 3 weeks incase of rupture from ejaculation so that scared us! 

Anyhow glad we waited although was torture!!!!!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

reversal said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Quick question btw girlies :blush:how soon after the OP did you :sex: ??
> Think its a matter of what u want, u cant have :winkwink: :muaha: :dohh:xx
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I think it was a week for us maybe 10 days, not long to wait :haha:Click to expand...

3 days :happydance::happydance:and counting then :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> We :sex: 20 days after the op
> 
> Surgeon told us to wait 3 weeks incase of rupture from ejaculation so that scared us!
> 
> Anyhow glad we waited although was torture!!!!!

We were given a vas rev info sheet it says refrain from intercourse for at least 7 days, but Dh still bit sore lol 

Its hard isnt it lol x


----------



## mrsessex

7 days!!!!!!!

Corrrrrr my hubby wasn't able to do anything until bout 10-14 days! His bollox looked like a swolen brain pmsl very sore... Poor sod


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> 7 days!!!!!!!
> 
> Corrrrrr my hubby wasn't able to do anything until bout 10-14 days! His bollox looked like a swollen brain pmsl very sore... Poor sod

awwwwwwwww u made me laugh with Swollen Brain.... "they do say a mans brain is in his pants lol...aww bless yep dh is the same i thought 7 days????... this is men we are talking about more like 17 lol xx


----------



## mrsessex

:rofl: yes men! :rofl:

gotta laugh x


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Brilliant news... So pleased for you.. did the dr's secretary say how long ur detailed results will take to come through the post? Cant believe they dont tell u all that after the amount of £££ they have off us lol...
> 
> heres too...... :dust: + :spermy:+ :sex: = bfp:
> 
> got everything crossed for u xx

Loving the maths!!! :thumbup: yes it's great news!! Hopefully you'll get them back soon, then you can tell us all too!! xx


----------



## live_in_hope

reversal said:


> my dh rang the hospital today and asked for his details, the receptionist said she would ask dr greens permission on wednesday and send them out in the post so hopefully by this time next week we'll know the full set of results

Fingers crossed you get it then,I can't believe it's not part of the service!! Maybe I should ask in advance for ours then??? xx


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Quick question btw girlies :blush:how soon after the OP did you :sex: ??
> Think its a matter of what u want, u cant have :winkwink: :muaha: :dohh:xx
> :rofl: :rofl:

hey, we were told to wait 14days (or until he felt up to it). I suggested that he have a....play with himself... as I'd rather his first time be in a tissue and not me! lol I didn't fancy any crusty blood or anything in me, grose!! :haha: and also if it felt ok with him doing it himself then it would be worth a try with me. If it hurt him when he did it then he would have known it wouldn't be worth trying with me.

He said it felt fine and there was alot of it. :haha: We did it on 13dpo (*D*ays *P*ast *O*p) lol and all was fine. we were also told to do it as much as poss to give those :spermy: a good chance before SA in dec. xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Quick question btw girlies :blush:how soon after the OP did you :sex: ??
> Think its a matter of what u want, u cant have :winkwink: :muaha: :dohh:xx
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I didn't fancy any crusty blood or anything in me, grose!!Click to expand...

Ewwwwwwww didnt think of that :rofl::thumbup:


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Quick question btw girlies :blush:how soon after the OP did you :sex: ??
> Think its a matter of what u want, u cant have :winkwink: :muaha: :dohh:xx
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I didn't fancy any crusty blood or anything in me, grose!! Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwwwwwww didnt think of that :rofl::thumbup:Click to expand...

Lol, yer although it wasn't like that when he did it for the first time, but he did say it was slightly discoloured??? XX


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Right... :thumbup:i'll remind myself to go and by some* "man sized tissues"*​ lol :winkwink:lol...


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

:)


----------



## Khadijah-x

wow such a amazing thread and story!
Its amazing what doctors can do with all the reversal and things..and it looks like its worked for you! soooooooo happy :)
Although they say dont post bfp's in here ;)
But congratz and I hope you get another tommorow yay xxxx


----------



## mom22boys

I had a lady that was pregnant the same time I was with my first child and her hubby got his reversed too they ended up with a healthy baby girl who just turned 12!!!


----------



## wanting

hi

im in london, wanting get OH to have reversal. it is really getting me down playing step mum at weekend to his son and not having my own to love and cherish.

any recommendation on clinics to use, prices, and how you went about it eg straight to clinic or doctors first.

Thanks

S x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

wanting said:


> hi
> 
> im in london, wanting get OH to have reversal. it is really getting me down playing step mum at weekend to his son and not having my own to love and cherish.
> 
> any recommendation on clinics to use, prices, and how you went about it eg straight to clinic or doctors first.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> S x

We used the spire group im sure they have a branch in london, you can find your clinic and ask your gp to refer you to that clinic... then it goes from there it can be expensive so shop around for some quotes 

https://www.spirehealthcare.com/


----------

